# Haunt Finder



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I know I've seen posts here and elsewhere stating that some people have no idea what haunted attractions exist in their area, well there's a nifty tool on the internet called the Haunt Finder that lists (mostly) pro haunts in a state-by-state fashion.

Check it out and enable yourself to be frightened this Halloween.

http://www.hauntfinder.com


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The info I saw on there now and about a month ago when I checked for Florida and Alabama was 2 years out of date. There was one of the entries that was near where I live that spelled "Pumpkins" like "Pumkins" that was too funny especially when you consider where I come from.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah. I know it's kinda out of date, but most haunts do operate pretty much every year. I'd try to get contact info and give 'em a call or e-mail before just going to one of these listings.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I know Universal and Busch Gardens has their shindigs going every year. I'm going to be paying close attention here in the next couple of months or so to the Haunts that may or may not spring up here and there. They have "Ghost Walks" where a guide takes you around and regales you with stories through the historical sections of the surrounding area here. I've always meant to go on one but something always comes up.


----------

